# Change in ACR UI



## davidedric (Jun 25, 2020)

I may have missed it, but has there been much discussion of the change in the ACR UI to be much more Lightroom like?  And what the motivation was?  I don't use ACR or Photoshop, so it's just curiosity


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 25, 2020)

davidedric said:


> to be much more Lightroom like? And what the motivation was?


You may have answered your own question, David, though I'd describe its appearance as more like some of the Lightroom-family UIs. Under the bonnet there have been other changes which have brought ACR-LR closer together - ie the new presets and profiles mechanism - and Julieanne Kost also uses the term "modernize" which I think is fair too.

Many of us use one or more flavours of Lightroom and will find the layout much more familiar when we need to use ACR - eg in PS to open files synced to Lr Mobile, editing smart objects, or just opening files from Explorer/Finder.  I'm a little surprised to have heard so few grumbles, but I welcome the changes.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 26, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> You may have answered your own question, David, though I'd describe its appearance as more like some of the Lightroom-family UIs. Under the bonnet there have been other changes which have brought ACR-LR closer together - ie the new presets and profiles mechanism - and Julieanne Kost also uses the term "modernize" which I think is fair too.
> 
> Many of us use one or more flavours of Lightroom and will find the layout much more familiar when we need to use ACR - eg in PS to open files synced to Lr Mobile, editing smart objects, or just opening files from Explorer/Finder.  I'm a little surprised to have heard so few grumbles, but I welcome the changes.


Looking at Julieanne's post, if I didn't know I was looking at the ACR UI, I would have thought that it was a slightly redesigned Lightroom UI.

Phil


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 26, 2020)

In the comments you can also see how readily some people mistake a LR-like UI with a LR-like workflow. 

Since I am forced to use ACR at times, I'm delighted that stuff's no longer accessed via mystery-meat icons along the top and it's now on the right in clearly-labelled panels. There's also a nice detail which it shares with Cloudy Lightroom - little marks on local adjustment icons if you have applied a brush, radial or grad filter.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes, the comments are enlightening.  "I want to go back because I hate Lightroom"
I'm also afraid that I have little sympathy for someone who implements or allows an upgrade in the middle of an important project.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 26, 2020)

The only thing where the critics may have a point is that one would not expect such a radical UI change in a point update. It would have been better if this was an upgrade to ACR 13, or if Adobe would have waited until that version was released. Many people install point updates without doing much checking in advance, because they do not expect much more than bug fixes and perhaps some minor improvements.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 26, 2020)

davidedric said:


> I'm also afraid that I have little sympathy for someone who implements or allows an upgrade in the middle of an important project.



They usually precede their complaints with "speaking as a professional"....


----------



## Carlindo Lago (Jun 30, 2020)

In version 12.3 of Camera Raw, where is the button to load a new LUT in cube format?
In the past it was enough to click on option / alt + "new profile", but that button disappeared!
Could anyone help to find it? Thank you so much!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 30, 2020)

carlindo said:


> In version 12.3 of Camera Raw, where is the button to load a new LUT in cube format?
> In the past it was enough to click on option / alt + "new profile", but that button disappeared!
> Could anyone help to find it? Thank you so much!


No, that button has not disappeared. It just moved to the top.


----------



## Carlindo Lago (Jun 30, 2020)

OMG!!! Thanks a LOT!!!!!!!


----------



## happycranker (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks John, The link to  Julieanne Kost  is great, I missed her regular video's and did not realize there was a complete Adobe blog!


----------

